# Movie Forget the name?!?!



## coolness (Jan 17, 2010)

I`m have seen the Movie at school
i want to download it but i don`t know the name
The movie strat whit a women in her car she want to past the Trucker and than she crash
later you while see a Black Familie whit 1 boy man and wife
the boy have got something in his heart and his Dad must get money to get his Child on the list
so he take over the hospital and there i whas
do some one know the name of this Movie is??


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 17, 2010)

the fuck?


----------



## Fluto (Jan 17, 2010)

lol pirating but sill i don't no what ur talking about lol


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 17, 2010)

Is it Ghostbusters II?


----------



## coolness (Jan 17, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Is it Ghostbusters II?




No not Ghostbusters II


----------



## prowler (Jan 17, 2010)

The first part sounded like 50 First Dates but then I was like


If you could describe it more better that would be good.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 17, 2010)

It wouldn't be John Q by any chance would it?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0251160/


----------



## nasune (Jan 17, 2010)

Is it John Q ?


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 17, 2010)

Think the movie you're looking for is John Q with Denzel Washington


----------



## coolness (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes that is the movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you all


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 17, 2010)

I think the movie you're looking for is John Q.  



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Plot
> 
> As the film opens, a young woman is recklessly driving a white BMW down a mountain highway. A slow-moving truck impedes her progress, and she attempts to pass it by moving into the oncoming lane of traffic, on a blind curve. Suddenly, a second truck looms in the oncoming lane, and it clips the woman's rear fender. The woman spins and comes to a stop in front of the first truck, which broadsides her car, and she dies on route to the hospital (this whole ordeal is interspersed throughout the movie).
> 
> John Quincy Archibald (Denzel Washington) is with his wife Denise (Kimberly Elise) at his son's baseball game. As his son (Daniel E. Smith) runs around the bases and heads to second, he grabs his chest and collapses. After a series of tests at the hospital, John is informed that Michael has an enlarged heart and will need a transplant. However, his health insurance has been changed by the company he works for to a cheaper option and the new policy does not cover the surgery, so they must raise $75,000 (30% of the $250,000 transplant fee) in order to get their son's name on the list of likely recipients of an available heart. The family tries to raise the money by selling some of their possessions and helping out their neighbors, but to no avail. Eventually, the hospital gets tired of waiting for payment and decides to release Michael. John walks into the hospital emergency room and begins a hostage situation. He gathers the hostages and sets his demands: his son's name on the recipient list as soon as possible. The hostage negotiator, Lt. Frank Grimes (Robert Duvall), stands down to let John cool off.


Hope this helps!



Spoiler



Oh wait...

Shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure, but I think its John Q.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 18, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure, but I think its John Q.


That is the movie.

He said. Look.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> flameiguana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was only joining in on the fad 

Of course I knew he didn't need any more confirmation.


----------

